

American Planned to 'Utterly Destroy' Muslims in New York Town - pessimizer
http://www.christianpost.com/news/ordained-christian-minister-and-former-congressional-hopeful-planned-to-utterly-destroy-muslims-in-new-york-town-139405/

======
fallinghawks
About a month ago I had the strangest conversation with a guy and his mom,
both of whom live in Idaho and object strongly to the settlement of Syrian
refugees in Pocatello. The mom was fully convinced this would cause sharia law
to be allowed in Pocatello. Citing of facts did no good; in fact, the guy
demanded I stop Googling facts that supported my argument. It would be funny
if it wasn't so pathetic.

~~~
xname
Breitbart Texas confirmed Tuesday that “an Islamic Tribunal using Sharia law”
is indeed operating in Texas. But not to worry: an attorney for the tribunal
assures us that participation is “voluntary,” and one of the Sharia judges,
Dr. Taher El-badawi, says it’s devoted only to “non-binding dispute
resolution.”

[http://www.breitbart.com/national-
security/2015/01/28/volunt...](http://www.breitbart.com/national-
security/2015/01/28/voluntary-sharia-tribunal-in-texas-this-is-how-it-starts/)

------
xname
So there is a Muslim town called Islamberg on U.S. soil ...

